# What is your area of expertise in, creators?



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

There are many things in which I learn about and many of them that I think I would be very good at if I truly applied myself and worked through the standard 10,000 hours needed for true mastery. All of these things however, do not truly excite me and they are all just a means to an end and not the end themselves. Psychology/sociology and things like that truly excite me and the 10,000 hours of work to be a true master does not seem like a daunting task but a fun filled adventure for me. I am not a master in these though but I do aim to be one and these are the ends themselves rather than a means. I wish to be like my heroes: L, Sherlock Holmes and Patrick Jane in these areas and to be better than them (yes I do understand that they are fictional characters but I'm still up to the task of trying to be better than them).

The basic thing is that I would like another area that would excite me to the same level and I want to find another area in which I could easily apply the work and the needed motivation to learn to a mastery like level in an additional field. I am looking for something that is not a means to an end but the end itself, just like psychology and everything that I think that belong in that category for me to master. 

In the shower I was thinking something along the lines of something more physical, like mechanics and becoming more inventive as I have a passion for lightning which extends into electricity but I'm not sure if it would carry over to becoming an inventor. A secondary question I have is if anybody is in the business or hobby of tinkering with things and inventing new objects and why it is that you enjoy it so much. 

The basic primary questions are these: 

1) In what areas have you attained a mastery in or wish to attain a mastery in and why. 

2) In what areas would you recommend me to look into and why.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

1) - Art, in drawing, sketching. I can sketch people (faces or figures, poses) fast. I have drawn/sketched way more than 10,000 hours but I'm not sure if I'm in mastery  I paint sometimes and I can do acrylics. I hope I can be better at watercolor and acrylics. This is the only one area that I'm good at.

- Fixing things in your house and building things seems fun and fulfilling. Obviously I'm not in mastery of them and I don't feel like I want to master it, which sounds too much.

- I have learned a little bit of martial arts and wanna learn more.

- Wanna learn dancing some day.

- Dream of running a whole marathon several times. I guess being able to finish the whole thing is kind of a mastery, so.

- Oh speed-reading. I really want to be able to read faster.

- To master SPEAKING. Never good at that and guess what, that's a trouble.

- I want to be good at Critical thinking, analysis, writing, too. Learned those but I have no idea whether I'm good at it or not, and I have no idea how well you need to be to be considered good at these things.

- Want to be able to come up with ideas for writing stories and art in just a second.

- Want to master bunch of computer programs.

2) Art. I don't know. That's just my area and I love it. I think it makes you a better person.
How about some philosophy, ethics, politics, theories, etc?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

*1) In what areas have you attained a mastery in or wish to attain a mastery in and why.* 
Horsemanship. I love that's there's always something else to learn, always room for improvement, the science behind caring for horses (nutrition, veterinary care, pasture management, etc) is always changing as more research is done, which is what I love about going to college and getting a BS in animal science. Though I don't have a particular interest in doing the research, I'd much rather apply the new techniques/facts firsthand, I enjoy having the leg up on others in the horse industry as I become more educated. Many of the practices in caring for horses are based on experience or what has always been done, sometimes which is not always best for the animal. I owe all my life skills to caring and showing horses; being able to manage time, budgeting, giving attention to detail, acting professional, looking presentable no matter what you're doing, communication, appreciating hard work and enjoying it. 

Riding horses is also something I feel like I got a knack for because I've been doing it forever and it's become second nature. I can get on any horse, no matter their level of training, and get it around and improve their training. I've reschooled spoiled horses that have been ridden incorrectly, trained young horses from the ground up, put the "buttons" on already broke horses. Really all there is to it (to me) is can you make the horse go? Stop? Turn? Once you've got that down, you can increase training; making the horse bend around turns, go straight, jump over anything in its path (picnic tables anyone?), collect and extend the gaits. Eventually you'll have a truly broke horse and one that trusts that you won't put them in harms way, the eventual goal. I've owned one horse for six years, he's now ten, and I feel like he's the easiest horse to ride in the world. Pretty much does whatever you tell him, however, you must tell _correctly_. He's currently being leased by an older lady to cut costs for a bit and I told my trainer that he'll do whatever you want as long as he's warmed up properly (has mild osteoarthiritis). She said, "you underestimate your abilities" but my friend has ridden him too and told me the exact same thing! That he's super easy, does what you want, solid citizen type guy. Maybe she underestimates her abilities as well haha.

I love music as well. I took guitar lessons for a few years but it was never really something I wanted to try at and really devote the time to practicing. My teacher told me I could have been really good but it just wasn't something I was passionate about so there was no sense in pushing it. Gave me an extra day to ride too! I sang in choir in middle school and high school and loved it, but I didn't see any need to take voice lessons and compete throughout the state like many of my friends did. It was just something that made the school day bearable, I made the greatest friends through the program which was led by amazing directors; it really wouldn't have been the same without those relationships. We did a musical every spring, and my senior year I tried out and got to open the "Telephone Hour" number (Bye Bye Birdie). It was so exciting, I loved being on stage in front of a sold out audience. Surprising though, grades 6th-10th I was pretty shy, never tried out for anything, never wanted to do presentations in class, or speak to someone I wasn't comfortable with. But I think choir, and also riding horses, really increased my confidence; having a solid group of friends and knowing I was actually good at something boosted my self-esteem and now I feel like my normal self: confident, assertive, and independent. Those teenage years really mess you up! lol 

"Being part of something special makes you special."

*2) In what areas would you recommend me to look into and why.*
I have no idea how old your are or if you already have a career that you're happy with, but maybe getting certified in mechanics or electricity would be a good plan. Or maybe computer engineering; you say you have aspirations to be an inventor, what about writing new computer applications or improving existing ones?

Art is something that can be easily picked up; grab a pencil and paper and try to sketch something. If you end up enjoying it, you can invest in better supplies. I really like making collages when I'm bored, don't want to do much, but still want to be semi-productive. Creating is a good way to relieve stress. 

How about volunteering? I know that's not really something to "master", but maybe learning a new skill while helping people would be a good investment of your time. It's a nice social activity too. Or maybe take a subject you already know a lot (I assume from your OP psychology?) and tutor.

Do you have a pet? I love showing animals but I think you have to be a certain type of crazy to enjoy it wink, but knowing all the rules, how to turnout yourself and the animal, what each class entails, what type of training do you need to work on is something that truly requires mastery to be good at.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

@rubber soul

Currently too tired to reply, will reply tomorrow. Thank you for your thorough post.


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

i wish i knew (type 9 probs)


----------

